# Sparbuch2005



## Herr Bert Werk (30. August 2005)

Cool, auf der canyon Homepage http://www.canyon.com/ kann man sich jetzt benachrichtigen lassen, wenn das Sparbuch online ist   

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## up_qualing (30. August 2005)

na toll.

Jetzt werde ich ja direkt verführt mir noch ein Rennrad zukaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teig (30. August 2005)

hoffentlich kommt mein bike vor dem sparbuch, sonst ......


----------



## Buhmuckel (30. August 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich kommt mein bike vor dem sparbuch, sonst ......




.......kriegst Du´s vielleicht noch billiger


----------



## Bender82 (30. August 2005)

Hoffentlich gibts mein Bike nicht mehr im Sparbuch, sonst ärger ich mich ja.


----------



## dmsys (30. August 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> .......kriegst Du´s vielleicht noch billiger


Oh, Mensch... ich hoffe das mal... sonst


----------



## coffeeracer (30. August 2005)

Na toll. Da wartet man monatelang und dann kommt das Bike wahrscheinlich 1-2 Wochen vor Erscheinen des Sparbuches


----------



## Teig (30. August 2005)

so geht es mir auch. warte jetzt gut 2 monate und im moment sollte man ein bike in 2 wochen bekommen.

also meines wird im sparbuch nicht erscheinen, weil scheinbar ausverkauft! wenigstens ein trost!


----------



## Bechy (30. August 2005)

Hallo,

ist das Sparbuch die richtige Möglichkeit für einen "rmen" Schüler ein Bike zu erwischen? Ich bin interessiert an dem Canyon Yellowstone.

Oder welche Möglichkeiten gäbe es noch ein günstiges 2003er oder 2004er Modell zu kaufen.
Ist das Sparbuch die, für längere Zeit, günstigste Möglichkeit ein 2005er Modell zu erstehen.

Vielen Dank

Bechy


----------



## CheckerThePig (30. August 2005)

Hat wer nen kleinen Insidertip wie lange es noch dauern könnte bis das Sparbuch draußen ist?

Dann würd ich evtl meinen Urlaub nochmals umplanen.


----------



## Strider (30. August 2005)

Bechy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist das Sparbuch die richtige Möglichkeit für einen "rmen" Schüler ein Bike zu erwischen? Ich bin interessiert an dem Canyon Yellowstone.
> 
> ...



Auf der list der verfügbaren bikes stand glaub ich kein ys mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefanc (1. September 2005)

Hallo, also ich hab leider auch schon bestellt aber will lieber sicher mein bike haben, bevor ich am ende doch ohne da steh wenn man kurz vorher storniert.

Hab mal bei der hotline gefragt, die haben gesagt 15.09 ist es soweit, hoffentlich gibt es mein Rad da nicht mehr sonst...      

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (1. September 2005)

Stefanc schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal bei der hotline gefragt, die haben gesagt 15.09 ist es soweit, hoffentlich gibt es mein Rad da nicht mehr sonst...
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Ich bezweifle, daß das Sparbuch schon am 15.09. draußen sein wird. In der aktuellen TOUR ist eine fette Canyon Sparbuch Anzeige und da wird vom 20.09. gesprochen.

Und DAS 'Kundenfeedback' möchte Canyon glaube ich nicht auch noch haben, wenn das Sparbuch früher als angekündigt rauskommt und am 20. schon das meiste weg ist   

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## Andy23NRW (1. September 2005)

Gibt es eigentlich Informationen darüber was Canyon für Stückzahlen 2005 abgesetzt hat? Mich würde es mal interressieren, wieviele Yellowstones z.B. 2005 produziert bzw. verkauft wurden.

In meinem 50.000 Einwohner Dörfchen habe ich vor kurzen noch ein Yellowstone gesichtet, ebenfalls ein 2005er Modell  .


----------



## Stefanc (1. September 2005)

Kann auch nicht sagen ob das stimmt, mir wurde es am Telefon so gesagt, aber wer ein bestimmtes bike in seiner größe will sollte meiner meinung nach nicht warten sondern zuschlagen, falls die noch vorhandnen nicht sogar schon die stornierten sind.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (1. September 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich Informationen darüber was Canyon für Stückzahlen 2005 abgesetzt hat? Mich würde es mal interressieren, wieviele Yellowstones z.B. 2005 produziert bzw. verkauft wurden.
> 
> In meinem 50.000 Einwohner Dörfchen habe ich vor kurzen noch ein Yellowstone gesichtet, ebenfalls ein 2005er Modell  .



Ruf doch mal an und frag wieviel Bikes sie dieses Jahr verkauft haben (und vielleicht auch noch nach Umsatz + Gewinn 2005  fragen)....das wird dir bestimmt die Hotline verraten       

Sorry, aber ich.... 

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## Andy23NRW (1. September 2005)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf doch mal an und frag wieviel Bikes sie dieses Jahr verkauft haben (und vielleicht auch noch nach Umsatz + Gewinn 2005  fragen)....das wird dir bestimmt die Hotline verraten
> 
> Sorry, aber ich....
> 
> . Herr Bert Werk



Hab mir schon gedacht, dass es ein Geheimniss ist   , aber ich dachte fragen kost´ja nix!   Würde mich halt mal interressieren wieviele Canyons so unterwegs sind, bei den Auto-Herstellern ist es doch auch bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi gt (5. September 2005)

moin

habe mir 2004 ein fx 7000 bin sehr zu frieden mit dem bike

ich glaube nicht das es eure bestellten bikes im sparbuch gibt.
mach keinen sinn. nur ladenhüter und "komische grössen" wird es im sparbuch geben.


----------



## eufjan (6. September 2005)

Hi,
wie waren den in den letzten Jahren die Lieferzeiten der Bikes im Sparbuch? 
Sind die Räder da drin schon montiert und müssen nur verschickt werden   , oder muss man sich auf die leider "Canyon-typischen" Lieferzeiten    einstellen?

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, würde mich nämlich für ein  Rennrad interessieren....


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (6. September 2005)

Ich habe mir letztes jahr von canyon Sparbuch das FX3000 geholt. Die Lieferzeit ging eigentlich ca. 14tage oder weniger (kann mich net mehr genau erinnern).

Die Lieferzeiten könnten dieses jahr auch anders ausfallen...


----------



## Postmann (6. September 2005)

Muß ich eigentlich vorher wissen, welche Größe ich brauche? Denn eigentlich ermitteln die bei Canyon doch meine Rahmengröße anhand meiner Daten, oder?


----------



## clmns (6. September 2005)

OK, wenn sich hier eh schon die blöden Fragen sammeln:

Mit wieviel Rabatt ist denn zu rechnen?
Hängt das von den noch zur Verfügung stehenden Rädern ab?


----------



## luigi gt (6. September 2005)

moin 

liefer zeit meines fx 7000 waren 10 tage 

und hatte 50% rabatt


----------



## clmns (6. September 2005)

luigi gt schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> liefer zeit meines fx 7000 waren 10 tage
> 
> und hatte 50% rabatt




 

Das lohnt sich ja wirklich!


----------



## eufjan (6. September 2005)

Soweit ich mich noch an die Sparbücher aus den früheren Jahre erinnere, waren die Rabatte eher selten bei 50%, eher so 20-30% ...
(Und bei dem Absatz dieses Jahr   )


----------



## Teig (6. September 2005)

normal ist so ca. 15%! im sparbuch sind eben auch noch 2004er und noch ältere modele wo wahrscheinlich bis 50% rabatt haben.

ein 2005er model hat ziemlich sicher nie mehr als 25% rabatt!


----------



## Friuli-Jay (6. September 2005)

na das FX 7000 war ja auch schon ein echter Klassiker   , da mussten sie schon 50% runtergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (10. September 2005)

letztes Jahr: Psylo Race 02     89


----------



## Bechy (11. September 2005)

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gibt es bei dem Sparbuch höchst wahrscheinlich auch 04er oder 03er Modelle?

Und vor dem 20. September ist damit nicht zurechnen? Bekommt man da ne E-Mail mit einer Liste oder wie funktioniert das?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## ChrHurek (11. September 2005)

Bechy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gibt es bei dem Sparbuch höchst wahrscheinlich auch 04er oder 03er Modelle?
> 
> ...


Du kannst dich auf der HP eintragen, dann wirst du benachrichtigt, wenn das Sparbuch rauskommt. 
Das Sparbuch wird dann glaube ich, als pdf auf die HP gestellt.


----------



## luigi gt (11. September 2005)

moin

wenn man nicht das neuste bike haben muß ist das sparbuch ein echte alternative. günstig ein neues bike zubekommen


----------



## Bechy (11. September 2005)

registriert habe ich mich schon.
ich wollte maximal so 700-800 ausgeben...aber wirklich maximal  mehr geht im moment nicht ...hehe (schüler)

das is gut....naja, mal schauen, wann es rauskommt....und hat jemand von euch schonmal ein "sparbuch-bike" gekauft? da is doc bestimmt ganz schnell alles vergriffen??


----------



## ChrHurek (11. September 2005)

Bechy schrieb:
			
		

> ...? da is doc bestimmt ganz schnell alles vergriffen??


das zum einen, und ausserdem sind ja eh kaum noch 2005er Modelle da. 

Es sei denn, was ich mich nicht vorstellen kann, dass Canyon extra Räder fürs Sparbuch aufhebt.


----------



## Strider (16. September 2005)

Gerade eben ist das sparbuch angekommen. Sind schon ein paar coole angebote drin. z.b. ein nochmal um 200 Euro reduziertes XC6. Allerdings ist insgessamt nicht mehr gerade viel da.


----------



## Quellekatalog (16. September 2005)

Edit: sehe schon


----------



## Wuudi (16. September 2005)

Nunja die meisten "interessanten" Bikes sind nur ca. 100-200 reduziert.

Was ich z.b. net verstehe ist, warum das WXC5 150 reduziert ist und das Ladentestrad WXC4 mit Gebrauchsspuren nur 100 ....... ok es ist die meistgewünschte Grösse XS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (16. September 2005)

beid en Preisen sind 100-200 Euro um die 10%. Da die bikes wohl eh restlos ausverkauft werden wär es ja auch blöd mehr zu reduzieren.


----------



## Traillurchi (16. September 2005)

Hab mich auch für´s Sparbuch eingetragen aber noch nix bekommen.

Wer ist so net und schickt es  mir ?


----------



## octane07 (16. September 2005)

Traillurchi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich auch für´s Sparbuch eingetragen aber noch nix bekommen.
> 
> Wer ist so net und schickt es  mir ?



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX  
Mir geht es genauso. Auf der Canyon-Hompage ist kein Link zu finden!
Wie kann ich an das Sparbuch herankommen?


----------



## Quellekatalog (16. September 2005)

http://www.canyon.com/service/downloads_sparbuch2005.html


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (16. September 2005)

octane07 schrieb:
			
		

> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Mir geht es genauso. Auf der Canyon-Hompage ist kein Link zu finden!
> Wie kann ich an das Sparbuch herankommen?



...denke das liegt daran, daß das Sparbuch offiziell erst am 20. veröffentlicht bzw. verschickt wird. 
Daher stand in der Mail auch was von exclusiv d.h. wer sich nicht vorregistriert hat und/oder den LInk nicht kennt, muß noch bis Dienstag warten   

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## Wuudi (17. September 2005)

In der Mail stand aber auch, wer was will soll am besten am Montag 19. um 09:00 sofort anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. September 2005)

Die verkauften Gabeln sind aber zu teuer. Ich habe meine Black Elite Air vor knapp 2 Jahren dort auch für 200 gekauft und die Black Elite ist für ein 02er 03er Modell mit 170 auch zu teuer.  

Andererseits ist mit der Black elite Air für die Schwergewichtsleichtbauer auch wieder dei Möglichkeit gegeben eine steife Gabel unter 1500g zu bekommen.


----------



## Dosenbier (17. September 2005)

@ canyon
die Gewichtsangabe für das Canyon Ultimate Carbon Pro Triple 10fach
auf Seite 23 mit 8,45 kg, stimmt das???? Kommt mir ein wenig viel vor.


----------



## Quellekatalog (17. September 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @ canyon
> die Gewichtsangabe für das Canyon Ultimate Carbon Pro Triple 10fach
> auf Seite 23 mit 8,45 kg, stimmt das???? Kommt mir ein wenig viel vor.



Hast recht, dass kann nicht stimmen. Wenn es als Double nur 6,75 kg wiegt, dann wird es als Triple ca. 6,9-7 kg oder so wiegen.


----------



## Bechy (17. September 2005)

ich habe auch keine Mail bekommen, aber dank des Links werde ich es mir mal runter laden 

Ich war gestern mal bei den ganzen Fahrradläden in der Stadt (Chemnitz) und habe mich ein wenig umgeschaut, dass einzige Modell welches mir gefiel und in meiner Preislage war, ist das Specialized Rockhopper (Hardtail). (is zwar jetzt off-Topic) Is der Preis von 900 2005er Modell ok? (Scheibe, Manitou Black, XT und Rest LX, Deore).


----------



## Traillurchi (17. September 2005)

auch noch mal danke für den Link,vielleicht findet sich ja was


----------



## First Time (19. September 2005)

Soo - Sparbuch ist raus - hab's heute morgen bekommen.

Entäuscht bin ich schon - hatte mir Rabatte bis 50% erhofft    

Also das mit dem zuschlagen werden ich mir noch reiflich überlegen.

Gruss

P.


----------



## eufjan (19. September 2005)

Hi,
will mir ein Rennrad bestellen, aber seit heute morgen 100x probiert, nur besetzt oder man kommt in eine Minischleife...

Ich versuche es mal weiter, aber hat es schon jemand geschafft?


----------



## Postmann (19. September 2005)

ja, bin schon 2mal durchgekommen und konnte jeweils bestellen.


----------



## karmakiller (19. September 2005)

kostet die MiniSchleife Gebühren ? probiere auch ständig


----------



## Bechy (19. September 2005)

probiere seit 9urh morgens!!!
komme ni durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (19. September 2005)

ich will nur ne Feder und wenn ich hundert mal anrufe und jedes Mal bei dieser dummen Schleife 10 Cent zahle, hab ich bald die Feder per Telefonrechnung bezahlt


----------



## karmakiller (19. September 2005)

na geht doch - man muß nur n bißchen rummeckern    
bin grade durchgekommen - Feder war auch noch da 
also nicht aufgeben


----------



## eufjan (19. September 2005)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> kostet die MiniSchleife Gebühren ? probiere auch ständig


Klar kostet das !   
Mir geht es genauso, die blöde Ansage geht ran: "Sie werden mit dem nächsten freien Mitarbeiter verbunden" ... und nach 20 Sekunden kommt die Ansage "die Verbindung wird getrennt, um *unnötig hohe Telefonkosten* zu vermeiden" .
Wie soll denn in den 20 Sekunden ne Leitung frei werden, und so ist man jedesmal wieder eine Einheit los. Sch____-Telefonanlage   

Ich probiere es noch ein bißerl vielleicht hilft ja meckern tatsächlich


----------



## karmakiller (19. September 2005)

ich kam aber auch durch die Schleife rein, statt der erneuten Ansage kam Musik und dann war jemand dran - 
viel Glück


----------



## nitro_x (19. September 2005)

Da geht es heute richtig ab, war eben im Laden und hab noch ein paar Schuhe gekauft.....irgentwie sind wohl 2 Aushilfen nicht erschienen...die wissen gar nicht mehr wo denen der Kopf steht.


----------



## eufjan (19. September 2005)

Immerhin im zigfachen Anlauf konnte ich bestellen (Roadlite Elite 2004, RH60). So jetzt warte ich mal auf mein erstes Canyon (Road-)bike, die zwei MTB die ich bisher bestellt habe wurden immer wegen Lieferzeit storniert.
Bei den Rädern im Sparbuch sollen es maximal zwei Wochen sein, mal sehen ...

eufjan


----------



## RICO (19. September 2005)

habe letzten Samstag, nach erhalt des Sparbuchs, per Fax ein XC 6 bestellt und heute war die Auftragsbestätigung im Briefkasten. Montagetermin 38 Woche.
Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt!
RICO


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (19. September 2005)

tja, RICO scheint's richtig gemacht zu haben.
habe mich ziemlich auf canyon eingeschossen, doch leider ohne erfolg. hatte mich auch für das xc 6 interessiert. heute morgen ungefähr 125 mal versucht durchzukommen (okay, nicht so oft, aber habe eine geschlagene stunde probiert), was mir dann auch gelungen ist, doch leider schon alle L-größen verkauft   
wirklich schade, denn ich würde gerne noch den herbst mitnehmen. aber wie's aussieht möchte canyon mein geld nicht und ich werde vermutlich auf ein radon qlt comp oder qlt pro ausweichen.   
sehr schade, aber laut canyon wird man wohl erst wieder ab november oder gar dezember bestellen können und das ist mir leider zu spät.
bin das xc6 letzte woche in koblenz mal probe gefahren...das wär's echt gewesen..also RICO, viel spass damit *neid*   
grüsse vom neuen aus dem ahrtal!

-markus-


----------



## supasini (19. September 2005)

First Time schrieb:
			
		

> Entäuscht bin ich schon - hatte mir Rabatte bis 50% erhofft



und wovon träumst du nachts?
50% Rabatt gabe es meines Wissens bei Canyon nur auf absolute Einzelstücke in blöden Größen mit Schäden und min. 4 JAhre alt - und eben auf das FX 7000/8000/9000. DAS war aber ein rein virtueller Rabatt, weil es das Rad nur im Sparbuch und sonst nirgends gab: es waren die Komponenten von Canyons erstem Carbon-Fully-Versuch, der völlig in die Hose ging, die wurden dann an (veraltete) Bergwerk Gemini ST-Rahmen geschraubt (damals arbeitete Lutz noch für beide Firmen).
Ich habe 2001 mein damaliges FX 5000 500 DM billiger bekommen, das war aber schon relativ viel. In den Jahren danach sind die Rabatte kontinuierlich runter gegangen (reziprok proportional zum Image-Zuwachs bei Canyon...   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzboy (19. September 2005)

Juhuu wenn ich da so les wars ja glück nach über einer stunde ununterbrochenem wiederholungstasten drückens durchzukommen (hatte vorher shcon 2 ma die schleife) und dann auch noch das bike zu bekommen *freuz*  muss dann doch nich bis nächstes frühjahr warten *fg*  

allen anderen wünsch ich noch viel glück!!!


----------



## Flok (21. September 2005)

Moin!

Hab am Montag morgen direkt um 9.00uhr angerufen, war natürlich alles zu. Hab dann nochmal Mittags bestimmt 50mal angerufen (hab eine Telefonflat, von daher kostet es mich nichts mehr  ). Dann kam ich durch und hab eines der letzten Canyon Sandstones abgegriffen (in XL).

Heute kam dann die Auftragsbestätigung mit Canyon-Aufkleber per Post, Montagetermin ist KW 38 

Bilder gibts dann, wenn das gute Stück bei mir eingetroffen ist!


----------



## jazzboy (21. September 2005)

Montag bestellt heute fertig .. Freitag abgeholt ^^ sAMSTAG  *fg*


----------



## Reese (22. September 2005)

Big Mountain 1 am Montag Morgen bestellt! 
Hat ne halbe Stunde gedauert, bis ich durchgekommen bin, dann ging alles aber blitzschnell!
Mittwoch wurde das Bike bereits ausgeliefert.

Obwohl es sich bei dem Big Mountain um ein Ladentestrad handelt, sieht es aus wie neu (keine Kratzer oder Ähnliches). Lediglich die Reifen haben einen ganz leichten Schmutzfilm.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich wirklich zufrieden bin mit dem Canyon Service.    Werde aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen meiner Freundin wohl auch noch ein neues MTB verpassen!


----------



## Bechy (22. September 2005)

Auch ich hatte Glück...

Ich durfte mein XC3 gegen 16.00 bestellen, die Größe L war auch noch verfügbar.
Ich habe es von genau 8.57Uhr bis ca. 16.00Uhr probiert. Von diesen ca. 150 anrufen, bin ich allerdings nur 10mal in die Ansage ("Bla bla") gekommen. Beim letzten Mal hat es dann ganz normal gewählt und dann ging einer ran. Der Telefonservice war sehr nett.
Gestern habe ich dann Post bekommen, dass es in KW38 zusammengebaut wird  un der Canyon-Kleber ist am Auto   

Ich bin glücklich 

ciao


----------



## jazzboy (22. September 2005)

montag bestellt mittwoch fertig heute geholt geil  fährt sich einfach nur klasse  bin sau happy *fg* (stolzer xc3 besitzer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (23. September 2005)

bald (hoffentlich) bin auch ein "stolzer xc3 besitzer"


----------



## fox hunter (25. September 2005)

ja ja voll geil. hatte mein es 5 zwei tage vor dem sparbuch bestellt, aber trotzdem nach anfragen meinerseits zum sparbuchpreis bekommen. super servis! unddas beste ist, einen tag später habe ich das bike schon abgeholt. bin mit canyon rundum zufrieden. und jetzt kann ich endlich wieder in den wald und die schönen herbsttage genießen.


----------



## Bechy (25. September 2005)

@ fox hunter

das is super! ich hoffe, ich kann auch noch ein paar gute tage mit meinem baldigen xc3 genießen... hoffentl. wird es bald geliefert


----------



## Flok (27. September 2005)

Hat bis jetzt jemand schon sein Rad erhalten? Laut Hotline sollte das ja eigentlich recht schnell gehen, da die Räder z.T schon zusammengebaut sind und nur versand werden müssen (5-10tage lieferung) ?


----------



## nitro_x (27. September 2005)

Von Bestellung bis zur auslieferung hat Canyon 3 Tage gebraucht.....


----------



## RICO (27. September 2005)

Ja, mein XC 6 ist heute gekommen.


----------



## jazzboy (27. September 2005)

meins hat auch nur 3 tage gedauer tdann hatt ichs


----------



## Bechy (28. September 2005)

mein xc3 habe ich noch nicht erhalten
bekommt vor der auslieferung noch einen brief oder sonstiges, zwecks versandbenarichtung?

viel spaß mit euren bikes? wie habt ihr bezahlt?nachnahme oder vorkasse?


----------



## limestone (28. September 2005)

....ich hab mir schon ein bike ausm Sparbuch bestellt. Hoffe nur es kommt auch bald !!!!


----------



## Flok (28. September 2005)

Bechy schrieb:
			
		

> mein xc3 habe ich noch nicht erhalten
> bekommt vor der auslieferung noch einen brief oder sonstiges, zwecks versandbenarichtung?
> 
> viel spaß mit euren bikes? wie habt ihr bezahlt?nachnahme oder vorkasse?




Man bekommt doch die Auftragsbestätigung mit Canyonaufkleber und Montagedatum - nicht erhalten?! 

Ansonsten ist mein Sandstone noch nicht angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzboy (28. September 2005)

Hab die Auftragsbestätigung ect erhalten und 2 tage päter haben se angerufen mein bike sei abholfertig (wars auch abholen weil ich ncih so weit von koblenz wohn)


----------



## GlanDas (28. September 2005)

Was für Bikes gibt es noch?
Speziell in XL   

MFG Fly

PS:klar kann anrufen aber stell hier erstmal die Frage


----------



## rboncube (29. September 2005)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand Bikeklamotten bei Canyon bestellt.Interesiere mich für die Hosen.Wie sind die qualitativ?

gruß rene´


----------



## pyr0 (29. September 2005)

Ich fühl mich von Canyon ein wenig verarscht und weiß nicht ob ich mich beschweren soll... Als ich damals im Laden war und ein BM1 2004 (also ein Vorjahresmodell um 1799 ) angeschaut habe hat man mir zugesichert es wäre nur noch eins ind Größe S(mall) da und ich solle gleich bestellen da sonst das bike weg sein könne.
jetzt lese ich das es nur noch 1599  kostet UND S und M noch da sind.
Soll ich mich da beschweren? Gute Lust hätt ich ja...

Gruß,
XeroX


----------



## nitro_x (29. September 2005)

rboncube schrieb:
			
		

> Hat von euch schon mal jemand Bikeklamotten bei Canyon bestellt.Interesiere mich für die Hosen.Wie sind die qualitativ?
> 
> gruß rene´




Vom anfassen her gute Qualität, sind auch recht viele Sachen reduziert....nur im allgemeinen kann man sagen das du mit Zubehör und Klamotten bei Canyon teurer weg kommst wie woanderst

cu


----------



## Bechy (29. September 2005)

@terrorpudel

doch habe ich auch 2 tage nach der bestellung erhalten... hoffentl. kommt es diese woche noch 

cu


----------



## Christian_74 (29. September 2005)

pyr0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühl mich von Canyon ein wenig verarscht und weiß nicht ob ich mich beschweren soll... Als ich damals im Laden war und ein BM1 2004 (also ein Vorjahresmodell um 1799 ) angeschaut habe hat man mir zugesichert es wäre nur noch eins ind Größe S(mall) da und ich solle gleich bestellen da sonst das bike weg sein könne.
> jetzt lese ich das es nur noch 1599  kostet UND S und M noch da sind.
> Soll ich mich da beschweren? Gute Lust hätt ich ja...
> 
> ...



Es gibt immer Rückläufer und Stornierungen, die schon vergriffene Bikes frei lassen. Was willst du schon da dich beschwerden?


----------



## Closertogod (29. September 2005)

Super ich hab mein XC 7 noch vor der Sparbuch Aktion bestellt und habs bis heute noch nicht bekommen obwohl mir schnellstmögliche Lieferung zugesagt wurde. (Innnerhalb einer Woche und spät. 10 Tagen)

Jetzt sitz ich hier und kann nicht fahren weil mein altes Rad defekt ist und Canyon kann nicht liefern weil ein Fehlbestand an Laufrädern aufgetaucht ist. 

Wenn ich da lese das manche ihr Bike nach 2 Tagen hatten kommen mir grad die Tränen weil ich jetzt jeden Tag an dem gutes Wetter ist nicht biken kann.


----------



## IPC -SIR- (29. September 2005)

Ich fühle mich mehr als verascht. Ich habe vor 10 Tagen ein Rad (Rennrad) bestellt und bereits am nächsten Tag die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. Als Montagetermin war KW 39 angegeben, also diese Woche. Heute Nachmittag hat Canyon bei mir zu Hause angerufen (ich war leider nicht da) und mitgeteilt, dass es sich bei dem bestellten Rad um eine "Sytemleiche" ! handelt, die nicht vorhanden ist.   
Auf die Erklärung wieso dies erst nach 10 Tagen erkannt wurde und ich eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten habe bin ich mal gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (29. September 2005)

Closertogod schrieb:
			
		

> Super ich hab mein XC 7 noch vor der Sparbuch Aktion bestellt und habs bis heute noch nicht bekommen obwohl mir schnellstmögliche Lieferung zugesagt wurde. (Innnerhalb einer Woche und spät. 10 Tagen)
> 
> Jetzt sitz ich hier und kann nicht fahren weil mein altes Rad defekt ist und Canyon kann nicht liefern weil ein Fehlbestand an Laufrädern aufgetaucht ist.
> 
> Wenn ich da lese das manche ihr Bike nach 2 Tagen hatten kommen mir grad die Tränen weil ich jetzt jeden Tag an dem gutes Wetter ist nicht biken kann.



Tja, bei mir das selbe: Direkt am Vorletzten Montag (also fast 2 Wochen) ausm Sparbuch das Canyon Sandstone in XL bestellt. Der Hotlinemensch meinte auf die Frage nach der Lieferzeit, das würde ganz fix gehene, innerhalb von 5-10 Tagen. Im Lieferschein steht auch als Montagedatum KW.38 (also letzte Woche). Doch bis jetzt ist mein Bike noch nicht da  Dabei will ich doch so gerne am Wochenende mit Kumpels wieder eine ordentliche Tour machen


----------



## Raki (29. September 2005)

ich habe auch ein xc3 aus dem sparbuch bestellt. montagetermin soll KW 39 sein. laut aussage vom telefonsupport geht die woche leider bis samstag und dann hat dhl noch 3 tage zeit für die auslieferung. ich wollte auch am langen wochenende in die alpen fahren.

schade.

viel spass an alle, die schon dürfen.


----------



## Bechy (29. September 2005)

halllo

ich habe heut nachmittag erfahren, dass die postfrau da war, als ich net da war. und sie sagte, sie hätte ein großes paket mit einem hohen nachnahme betrag und frug ob morgen jemand da wäre. da sie auch extra dafür mit dem großen auto kommen musss.......ich freue mich   
so wie es klingt, kommt morgen mein xc3  
ciao,
tony


----------



## laleso (29. September 2005)

hallo,
endlich kann ich auch mal was ins canyon-forum schreiben, also: rennrad am ersten sparbuchtag (20.09.) bestellt,hat bestimmt 100 versuche gekostet bis ich durchkam, am 22.9. kam die auftragsbestätigung mit montagetermin in kw 39, am letzten montag kam `ne e-mail das mein rad per dhl unterwegs sei, heute war´s da. ich hab´s gleich aufgebaut, tacho dran und erste probefahrt gemacht    

die mitbestellten bikeklamotten waren aber leider schon alle ausverkauft   

fazit: bin superzufrieden, größe passt trotz anfänglicher bedenken einwandfrei.
 großes lob an CANYON


bis denne...


----------



## Closertogod (30. September 2005)

Ich hab bei Canyon angerufen auch aus dem Grund da ich keine Bestellbestätigung und nichts habe. Also scheinbar ist schon die Bestellung von mir vorhanden nur fehlen scheinbar noch Laufräder. Kommen vielleicht nächste Woche und dann werden die Bikes zusammengebaut und verschickt. Naja was soll ich jetzt sagen ......... Wie ich mein Glück kenne bekomme ich mein Rad vielleicht zum ersten Schnee. 

Bin da echt neidisch auf die die ihr Rad nach mir bestellt haben und lange vor mir bekommen. Aber was soll ich machen? 

Komisch das ich aber keine Bestätigung und nichts bekommen habe. Weder per Post noch per Mail .. Nichts! Ist das normal? Ich hab telefonisch am Freitag vor der Sparbuchaktion bestellt.




			
				Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, bei mir das selbe: Direkt am Vorletzten Montag (also fast 2 Wochen) ausm Sparbuch das Canyon Sandstone in XL bestellt. Der Hotlinemensch meinte auf die Frage nach der Lieferzeit, das würde ganz fix gehene, innerhalb von 5-10 Tagen. Im Lieferschein steht auch als Montagedatum KW.38 (also letzte Woche). Doch bis jetzt ist mein Bike noch nicht da  Dabei will ich doch so gerne am Wochenende mit Kumpels wieder eine ordentliche Tour machen


----------



## Flok (30. September 2005)

heute kam etwas per post:













Morgen dann die erste längere Tour mit meinem neuen Sandstone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (1. Oktober 2005)

@ terrorpudel
gratulation zum neuen bike

ich habe meins gestern auch gegn 16.00uhr erhalten. schnell zusammen gebaut und bissl gefahren. dämpfer und gabel noch eingestellt ... fertig


und ich muss sagen das xc3 fährt genial...es ist super, bin total fasziniert davon! es ist ein gegensatz wie tag und nacht zu meinen vorhergien fully, welches ich immer noch fahre, vorallem im winter 

fotos stelle ich später mal rein, vom auspacken usw habe ich keine gemacht, war aber alles super verpackt, hatte keinerlei transportschäden. bei mir fehlt bloß bei den deore schalt-trigger die nummerische anzeige, die rote markierung ist da, aber die zahlen im hintergrund fehlen. aber das is ok.


----------



## Closertogod (4. Oktober 2005)

Grmpf

Na dann mal viel Spass mit eueren Bikes. Ich werde weiter warten und mal schauen ob ich auch noch Eins bekomme.

*echt neidisch bin*


----------



## Mosz (6. Oktober 2005)

och jetzt sind allle XC verkauft und ich hab keins mehr bekommen


----------



## Bechy (6. Oktober 2005)

@mosz
tut mir leid. wobei, nach einer solangen zeit der eröffnung des sparbuches, war es voraussehbar.
gab es noch andere bikes? oder wolltest du nur ein xc?


----------



## Mosz (6. Oktober 2005)

ich wollte nur ein XC, die anderen sind nix für m8ich


----------



## Reese (7. Oktober 2005)

Was wollt ihr denn alle mit den XC Bikes???
Das sind doch Hippie Fahrräder!   
Mit denen kann man doch nichtmal nen mittleren Drop von 2 - 3 Metern machen!

Für den Rest kann man auch nen gutes altes Hollandfahrrad für 20 Euro gebraucht kaufen!


----------



## Closertogod (7. Oktober 2005)

Jaja die 2-3 Meter Drops ..................
schlimmer als mit meinem alten Starrbike kanns nicht werden mit dem XC.


----------



## Mosz (7. Oktober 2005)

ich bi  halt eher der sßafhrer, cih fahr auch mal gemütlich, jedoch müssen au harte trails her und für abwechslung sind die xcs meiner meinung nahc das beste


----------



## Closertogod (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich fahr zwar schnell den Berg runter und springe bei Bedarf auch aber nichts was nicht mit einen XC machbar ist. Ging mit dem alten Cannondale ja auch.


----------



## Closertogod (12. Oktober 2005)

So es ist wahr geworden heute kam mein XC7. Ist auch alles hergerichtet und nachher gehts auf die erste Installationsrunde und Nightride *freu*

Bin mal echt gespannt denke es werden ca 30km mit 800-1000Hm werden. Jetzt ist die Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mosz (13. Oktober 2005)

hoffentlich hats spaßgemacht! schreib  mal deine meinung


----------



## Closertogod (14. Oktober 2005)

Also ich hab die ersten beiden Touren mit meinem XC7 hinter mir. Bin total begeistert! Läuft richtig fein und ich denke ich werde mit dem Rad noch einiges an Freude haben.
Ausser das auf dem Teil so ein "Djangolenker" drauf ist den ich kürzen muss oder gegen einen Anderen tauschen den das ist mir etwas zu breit was Canyon geliefert hat. Ansonsten kann ich das Bike nur wärmstens empfehlen und die Fox Federelemente sind bis dato über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Obwohl man sagen muss das gegen ein Cannondale mit einer Fatty Ultra Headshok mit 70mm eine 100mm Fox wieder der Himmel auf Erden vom Komfort her ist. Von der Wendigkeit ist meiner Meinung nach die Headshok nicht zu schlagen.
Schaltung und Bremsen mit dem Dual Control sind gewöhnungbedürtig funktionieren aber einwandfrei. Bremsen sind eigentlich sehr gut da habe ich Schlimmeres erwartet nach den Tests die man gelesen hat. Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Kombi weiter fahren und schauen ob ich mich dran gewöhnen kann. Sollte allerdings das Dualcontrol Zicken machen wird es sofort gegen RapidfireShifter und die Bremse gegen eine Magura getauscht. Doch wie gesagt solange alles tut wie es soll wird es gefahren. Und die XT DISC war von Anfang an schön bissig und wurde nach dem einbremsen noch etwas besser.

Ich denke wenn ich die Einstellungs/Eingewöhnungsphase hinter mir habe werde ich viel Spass an dem Canyon haben. Laut meinem ersten Eindruck besteht auf jeden Fall kein Grund den Kauf zu bereuen.


----------



## Delgado (30. Dezember 2005)

@canyon team,

ist das Sparbuch 2005 wieder offline, da neue Modelle bestellbar?

Erinnere mich an reduzierte Federgabeln und hätte jetzt gerne eine davon.

Gibts die evtl. noch im Ladengeschäft?

Danke vorab & Gruß

Delgado


----------



## Staabi (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Sparbuch ist tatsächlich wieder offline. Bitte frage bei unserer Hotline 0261 40 400 10 nach Angeboten. Wir erwarten heute allerdings eine größere Nachfrage, da der Shop nach der Inventur erstmals wieder geöffnet hat. Könnte also schwierig mit dem Durchkommen werden.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------

